# GTR Severely damaged after freak hail storm



## tranter5 (Apr 8, 2012)

Horrible day  Massive hail storm in Burbage/Hinckley Leicestershire today hail the size of golf balls Admiral are covering act of god luckily but I have an £1500 excess unfortunately due to my age so thats a bummer.

Damage to my car is hard to make out in photos here is a pic, its peppered all over as if its been parked in the middle of a driving range. pic is of ice cube collected 30 mins after storm then put in freezer. they were almost double this size. car will probably be written off from what ive been told

Any advice would be greatly appreciated on repair I think it will be written of there is in excess of 200 dents


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

pretty clear in that pic!!! 

I feel for you, that is horrendous!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Jesus!!! Never have I seen that before. What a nightmare for you.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

wow that's mental , got any pics of the roof ? If its a write off will you buy it back and try repairing it privately?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bad news.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Bloody hell mate that's awful 

Hope that it's not a write off and you get it all sorted on the insurance.

You never know this could be God's way of saying you really should upgrade a new carbon bonnet, roof and trunk :thumbsup:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

I feel for you buddy, you can replace all panels except for the two rear quarter panels which are bonded in, they can in theory be replaced but it's major surgery, if it was me I'd buy car back if rear panels are undamaged, and go carbon bonnet, roof, boot lid, wings, and even doors if you need too, spray it black again and you've got yourself a nice lightweight (well lighter) GTR....every cloud!


----------



## tranter5 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rear panels is heavily dented on the drivers side as this was the direction of the hail there is still around 6 dents on the passenger rear panel though roof is horrific but it is hard to get it to show in the photos. It is so much worse than the photo I have posted in real person


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bloody hell mate makes me feel sick looking at the pics so you must be devastated. Tbh I would prefer write off and another car.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

That's horrible to have happen to your car but one of that lumps hitting you in the head wouldn't be much fun either :nervous:
J


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I have been in Sweden for the week and left my BMW outside in brinklow (close to Hinckley) I hope that's ok


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

KAT said:


> That's horrible to have happen to your car but one of that lumps hitting you in the head wouldn't be much fun either :nervous:
> J


I'm suprised nobody died with those fcukers flying around.


----------



## Julesthecat (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry about your misfortune 
You are not alone in your misery...

m.guardian.co.uk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Maybe the dimples will help the Aero, like a golf ball

That's the only upside I can see I'm afraid. 

Mook


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Jesus mate, I'm stunned.

Gutted for you. May be worth calling some of those dent repair guys and seeing what they can do.


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Really sorry to see that, hope the dent guys can pull them out (might be a good option) :-(

Ikey


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

sorry to see this..

same thing happened to my scooby about 4 years ago.

totally peppered with dents

was not a write off- they replaced quite a few and removed dents on others.

obviously gtr panels are a lot more- doubt anything could have protected it other than a roof.. hope you get it sorted


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Feel for you, at least insurance are covering if need be.

On another note, I never really understand this "act of god" nonesene. If you dont belive in God? Please proove he/she exists, oh we dont even know the gender.

Anyways enough of the rant, im sure the dent repair people can do it for less than your excess.

Best of luck


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Damn, sorry to see that, we had similar sized hail stones around here too, they were absoloutely massive! Even the ducks in our court yard were running for cover lol


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Truly gutted for you 

This is going to sound like a vulture moment as I guess it is to a certain extent but it's more of a idea to help you with your excess whilst benefiting myself.

My GT-R has light curbing to the wheels after 12 hours across Europe and catching the sides on the Eurotunnel 

'IF' your car is going to be written off and you've unmarked wheels or marked wheels with good tyres as I'll need a refurb regardless I'm happy to shift a good few hundred pounds in your direction. 

Just means you'll have a little less to outlay on excess, that said if your buying it back it's irrelevant. 

Not trying to sound like an arse and I'm not asking for anything for free just thought it might be a good idea to benefit both and least then your excess will in theory be under £1000


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

Gutted for you mate


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

David said:


> I have been in Sweden for the week and left my BMW outside in brinklow (close to Hinckley) I hope that's ok


I was in Hinckley today and I missed the hail storm by about 10 minutes. There was a lot of damage though, smashed roof tiles, car windows, bonnets etc. The chap I was visiting had damage to his new M5, his son's M3 and it crashed the computers in their engineering factory, which in turn smashed tools and junked parts they were making for Red Bull.

I would prepare for the worst and hope for the best tbh.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I feel for you dude... Thank God I left mine parked up in the garage


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Lots of hail damaged cars used to come up in the japanese autions, I didnt erealsie it got that bad over here!


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Oh dear ... 

I believe there are some workshops that can repair body after hail storm, without painting. 

I knew one guy from Italy, who make miracles with cars like your. He traveled many times to Australia even, for special request, and he wasn't expensive. But not sure if he still does this job.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

sorry to hear about this mate, PDR all the way, you will be surprised with the quality of work they can do.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

car dent removal, dings and dents, alloy wheel repair refurb, interior leather repairs, Swindon, Bristol

http://www.dent-technique.co.uk/


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

I've got 3 cars with dents all over now due to this yesterday 

The hailstones were so large they have gone through peoples car windscreens and conservatory roofs !!!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

bhp said:


> car dent removal, dings and dents, alloy wheel repair refurb, interior leather repairs, Swindon, Bristol
> 
> Dent Removal Leicester | paint less dent removal


I was thinking along similar lines, Might be worth having some of those guys take a look and see what they can do, They might be busy though.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

bhp said:


> sorry to hear about this mate, PDR all the way, you will be surprised with the quality of work they can do.


Think they would need to be able to do miracles to fix all of the dents, the roofs are going to be a big problem as they are peppered and odd places like a-pillars where there is no inside access.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

i bought a car where exactly the same thing had happened. took it to chips away and they charged me around 350 and sorted out mate


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Found this............

Hail Storm Hinckley 28th June 2012 - 1 minute version - YouTube


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

and this 

Massive Hail Storm Hits Hinckley - YouTube


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

oddly it happens quite alot in japan

we see various cars at auctions that have "snow hail" damage

one of the 34 GTRs we looked at for me had similar damage, which as only picked up on close inspection prior to the auction

hope you get it sorted


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Gutted for you.

Anders


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

bobel said:


> I feel for you buddy, you can replace all panels except for the two rear quarter panels which are bonded in, they can in theory be replaced but it's major surgery, if it was me I'd buy car back if rear panels are undamaged, and go carbon bonnet, roof, boot lid, wings, and even doors if you need too, spray it black again and you've got yourself a nice lightweight (well lighter) GTR....every cloud!


+1

Real bummer sorry to see 

But potential upside of buying back cheap with loads left over for mods


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

800bhp said:


> I've got 3 cars with dents all over now due to this yesterday
> 
> The hailstones were so large they have gone through peoples car windscreens and conservatory roofs !!!


@ 800bhp. Are you the person I got my new oil catch tank from

My brother collected it off you. He has had a new (2nd hand) Suzuki three days and the hail peppered his car. He is not happy


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

davewilkins said:


> @ 800bhp. Are you the person I got my new oil catch tank from
> 
> My brother collected it off you. He has had a new (2nd hand) Suzuki three days and the hail peppered his car. He is not happy


Yes thats me, sorry to hear about your bothers suzuki 

From what I hear some insurers are covering the 'Act of God' damage and some are not


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

800bhp said:


> 'Act of God'


I have never understood that, How can they say it was an act of god until they can prove his existence ?


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Holy crap thats some scary hail. Feel for you mate Id be on my knees crying!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Those clips are downright scary - like something off a disaster movie! I hope your insurers pay out mate.


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

sorry to see your beloved GTR damaged.

But as mentioned, I think the dent doctor should be able to sort out these dings.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

800bhp said:


> Yes thats me, sorry to hear about your bothers suzuki
> 
> From what I hear some insurers are covering the 'Act of God' damage and some are not


Great bit of kit. Feedback when I remember!


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

very sorry to hear what's happened to your GT-R.


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I have never understood that, How can they say it was an act of god until they can prove his existence ?


Well someone was up there throwing big hailstones at us the other day


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Blimey , thats terrible. Gutted for you. I feel you are not the only one from that area and wonder how many other insurance claims will result out of it.

Please tell me you have an RTI GAP policy ?


----------



## andyw (Nov 12, 2001)

*800bhp*

Hi John!

Thanks mate, Sorry to hear your cars got damaged too. And the poor bloke with the GT-R....really sad.

All the guys at work who care for their cars were devastated

Insurance seem good so far. Damage to bonnet, rear quarter, roof and wing....and er door....

Just waiting for them to let me know the outcome....

If you believe in God its all an act of God, and if you dont, Surely nothing is?!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

tranter5 said:


> Horrible day  Massive hail storm in Burbage/Hinckley Leicestershire today hail the size of golf balls Admiral are covering act of god luckily but I have an £1500 excess unfortunately due to my age so thats a bummer.
> 
> Damage to my car is hard to make out in photos here is a pic, its peppered all over as if its been parked in the middle of a driving range. pic is of ice cube collected 30 mins after storm then put in freezer. they were almost double this size. car will probably be written off from what ive been told
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated on repair I think it will be written of there is in excess of 200 dents


Really sorry to see what damage has been done. Any news from the insurance company yet?


----------



## tranter5 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got an independant motor engineer coming from an assessors on Thursday because of the cost of repairs that have been quoted (best quote @ £22'000 +)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I say it again...jebus!!!


----------



## Owenwilliams (Sep 21, 2011)

Bloody hell heard about this on the radio but didn't think it was true! I feel for you guys, something like that can you do it through insurance?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

euroexports said:


> i bought a car where exactly the same thing had happened. took it to chips away and they charged me around 350 and sorted out mate



Yes take it here as they only charge £350!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Not that it's much comfort, but this happens a lot in tennessee. The car dealers have a 'hail sail' after big storms to sell all the damaged cars. People claim on there car insurance and then buy a new boat with the money. They usually get about $8k for a steel car. So it's unlikey that aluminium panels will be repaired for £350.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

tranter5 said:


> Got an independant motor engineer coming from an assessors on Thursday because of the cost of repairs that have been quoted (best quote @ £22'000 +)


That seems a fictional price. Did they break the quote down?


----------



## tranter5 (Apr 8, 2012)

Right then finally got somewhere car has been written off Category D. After some advice even though it says in admirals terms and conditions they dont normally let you buy the car back. They have rang me and said I can have it for the same price as the salvage company. 

Need some advice as not seen any cat d GTRs before. what would the car be worth once repaired bearing in mind there is no structural damage just purely hail dinks all over the car?

The car is an 09 black edition, 1 former keeper full nissan service history having just had its 36 month service new AP discs and good tyres all round?

Would it be worth £29950 in a showroom fully repaired? I want to see if its worth buying back any help appreciated PM if your like


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Have they given you an indication of the cost to buy it back?

From there you can work out if it's anyway economical to repair or just sell as a track car. 

Hard to say what a good body shop would charge to get the car back to show room condition.


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Just some general thoughts...

Generally "paintless dent removal" is about 75-100 per panel, but is all about access to panels.

Lets assume you can get to the inside surface of each panel and lets assume a dent removal tech charges x3 times normal price due to the multiplicity of dents.

Roof, boot lid, bonnet, 2 doors, 2 front wings, 2 rear wings = 9 panels x 3 x 100 = 2,700. Assume my numbers are wrong by 100% therefore double it to 5,400.

What price would the car have fetched in a sale before this terrible event? Perhaps 34k?

Deduct 5,400 from 34k = 28,600.

Would I buy it for that price with that potential repair cost ACCEPTING that some dents may never be fixed AND it is CatD? Maybe not - but if it was around 25K -I'd bite your hand off for it!

All of the above is only my opinion - other opinions may exist and may be equally valid/invalid!

David


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

fully repaired that should easily see £30k i think

the other option is swapping whatever panels you can for aftermarket carbon ones i.e carbon bonnet, fenders, roof, boot, spoiler - i assume these would be the most damaged places? then get a good body shop to smooth over the other panels that are dinked and repaint the whole car 

or find someone breaking a gtr (quite a few on ebay) and buy all the panels off them.. would save you loads on bodywork prep at a paintshop


----------



## tranter5 (Apr 8, 2012)

i could have sold the car at £41750 prior to the damage as I have access to a showroom and it had 3 majorly interested parties at this. I would hope fixed 100% as a cat d it must be worth £29950


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

need to get some quotes from a few bodyshops i guess mate

since its going to be repainted you could paint it in the 2012 blue im sure that would sell well


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

tranter5 said:


> i could have sold the car at £41750 prior to the damage as I have access to a showroom and it had 3 majorly interested parties at this. I would hope fixed 100% as a cat d it must be worth £29950


Gosh,,, £41,750 for an '09 - guess my ownership days are further away than I thought - :nervous:

David.


----------



## tranter5 (Apr 8, 2012)

Tinyflier said:


> Gosh,,, £41,750 for an '09 - guess my ownership days are further away than I thought - :nervous:
> 
> David.


You can get them privately cheaper of course, but a well presented showroom with the added bonus of offering finance and P/x etc does add alot of value along with mine being a black black edition and low mileage having had recent tyres and brakes


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

tranter5 said:


> i could have sold the car at £41750 prior to the damage as I have access to a showroom and it had 3 majorly interested parties at this. I would hope fixed 100% as a cat d it must be worth £29950


Wow.. I was offered £33100 for mine around 2 months ago ... mine is...well was...almost identifical to yours but with lower mileage. I guess the markup must be huge in the trade!


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Tinyflier said:


> Gosh,,, £41,750 for an '09 - guess my ownership days are further away than I thought - :nervous:
> 
> David.


Yup sounds like they are.... You quoted that before the damage it may have been worth 34k...

I doubt it for a very clean, low mileage black edition unless the seller was desperate. More like 37k private and 40k from a dealer.

I tend to agree with Andrew, a fully documented cat D panel damage should, if well repaired, be worth 30k all day long which will be a cheap UK black edition with low miles and I'm sure there are plenty of people that would rather go for a UK car at 30k than an import at 30+


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

tranter5 said:


> You can get them privately cheaper of course, but a well presented showroom with the added bonus of offering finance and P/x etc does add alot of value along with mine being a black black edition and low mileage having had recent tyres and brakes


Advertising at £41750 is one thing but selling is another !


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

A Cat D car wouldn't bother me, but it does exert a downward pressure on the value of any car. Would I go for this at 30K fully repaired? Yes - my earlier posting was an attempt to work out what the non repaired value might be.

A scan through Autotrader gives '09 prices from 33K up to over 40K. Yes of course new brakes and tyres adds to the re-sale value - quite a spread of prices.

At the end of the day it is worth what someone wants to pay - 30K for a repaired CatD to me would be worth it, others may think not, depends on the prospective owners intention to retain/re-sell - I think it might be kind of difficult to sell to the trade though.

I'd still buy it repaired/not repaired at the right price!

David


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Can you not apply for a vosa inspection remove the car d status? Someone told me something to that effect?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I suspect someone in jersey may take it from you for £30k.

Once imported to Jersey the CAT D status disappears as it's not something they monitor over there.

It could even be imported back in the future and cat D status is not reinstated!


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> I suspect someone in jersey may take it from you for £30k.
> 
> Once imported to Jersey the CAT D status disappears as it's not something they monitor over there.
> 
> It could even be imported back in the future and cat D status is not reinstated!


So,,, I need to move to Jersey???? 

David


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> I suspect someone in jersey may take it from you for £30k.
> 
> Once imported to Jersey the CAT D status disappears as it's not something they monitor over there.
> 
> It could even be imported back in the future and cat D status is not reinstated!


don't forget you still need to do a inspection on jersey dvs for you be able to legalize and then get the plates!(they can be quite picky) wend it come to sport cars.
wend i got my R34 it did come with a upgraded rear diff they said they wouldn't give the plates until i has able to give them a report from a expert saying it was nothing wrong with a upgrade diff. i got it sorted but it was a bit off a war.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Tinyflier said:


> So,,, I need to move to Jersey????
> 
> David


it would be nice to see another R35 on the streets off jersey:smokin:


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

kociek said:


> it would be nice to see another R35 on the streets off jersey:smokin:


 Be even nicer to see another R35 on the streets of Reigate!

David


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Mr Dentmaster guna have a heart attack when he sees what you brung him! 

You gotta fix it. It's a GTR.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Tinyflier said:


> Be even nicer to see another R35 on the streets of Reigate!
> 
> David


Next time I visit my brother in law, I'll give you a shout!


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Next time I visit my brother in law, I'll give you a shout!


:clap::clap:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I feel really sorry for you and the car I apologise.

Please call a dent specialist. They will sort your dents out. 

To write it off is such a waste. 

Is there any paint chipped off?

I used Dent Devils for one dent RL panel and there service is unbelievable good.

Dent Devils - Index

http://www.dentdevils.co.uk/hail.htm


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

That sucks mate, feel sorry for you but I guess shit happens  Would anything other than a garage of stopped this? Would a cover of even stopped this?


----------



## Andyhopkins (Mar 17, 2014)

*Just found this post.*

Old post I know but god i remember this my R33 GTS got writen off by this.. I only had the car 4 months then the hail hit. It even smashed the windscreen, broke all the plastic trims.. and had well over 500 dents on the car.. totally scraped it..


----------

